# hedgie safe litter?



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

I plan on litter training luna.. and I just got rid of her sniffles by switching her from the bedding her breeder had to fleece.. so I was wondering what the best litter is for hedgies?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

lot of people use yesterdays news, but other than a few other reasons i actually don't like it and neither do my boys. not only does it stick to their feet and end up all over the cage (not a lot, but enough to be annoying) it's also kind of a hard material which just seems really rough on their feet to me and they agree (they walked kind of tippy toed when i used it just to avoid stepping on it). 

non clumping litters are fine, but messy (make sure you check private parts anyway just to make sure nothing is getting stuck in there)

i now just use a paper towel and it works fine and is easy to change out each morning. make sure you weigh it down though with a brick or heavy rock (one big enough they can't get their mouth around) to help prevent them from dragging it out and ripping it up or injesting it. 

either way you go for litter you need to carefully monitor it to make sure nothing is being injested and if any is it needs to be removed immediately as it can cause serious damage or even death from internal blockage or other complications.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

I just put a few layers of toiletpaper down in his pan and change it everyday. Works just fine, and then I can just flush it. I think litter would be messy


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I use yesterdays news. But with winter coming I'm changing it to the stove burning wood pellets that you can buy at Lowes. I used them for ferret litter and it's cheap as ****. Like $6 for a 40lb bag or something. http://www.lowes.com/pd_87059-62268-777 ... facetInfo=


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh, alright well I'm either going to try the paper towels.. or the chips at Lowes.. that is cheap.. I like cheap!!  thanks!


----------

